# Greece: Cyclades or Saronic



## TravelGator (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello All:

We are going to head to Greece for a one week charter (using a skipper). 

There are 4 of us going. One of us has sailing experience, the others have motor boating experience. 

We are going June 17-27 and would have a one week charter. 

Are we better off visiting the Cyclades (start the charter in the Cyclades) or visiting the Saronic area? 

Thank you for any input. 

Also, anyone have a list of reputable companies to work with? 

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## Maytrix (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not sure where its better to start, but I can say the Moorings and Sunsail are both great to deal with and both have locations in Greece. If they are as good in Greece as they are in the BVI then you'll be in good hands.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

You may find a trove of information if you search past threads in this section (Chartering). The reliable company "Moorings" is present in most chartering hubs, while Sunsail operates in specific locations (to my knowledge, out of the large "Vounaki" outfit opposite Lefkas island in the Ionian and near Milina, south of Volos town in Central Greece).
I would advise you to sollicit offers from FYLY (Greece Yacht Charter,yacht charter greece, Yachtcharter Greece,yachtcharter greece,Yacht Charter Greece, Yacht charter Greece,griechenland,Griechenland,Segelboot Charter,Sailboatcharter,sailboatcharter,) and NOMICOS (Nomicos Yachts Ltd.). Be sure that they are very helpful and competitive. Much will depend on the skipper that you intend (if I understood well) to employ. Bear also in mind that sailing in the Cyclades is much more challenging than in the Saronic gulf and returning to Athens may be a 5 hour gruelling experience (beating against wind and seas).


----------



## bareboatingtheworld (Sep 18, 2009)

I haven't charter bareboated in either the Saronic or Cyclades, but, have been to the Ionian on the western coast and Sporades up in the northeast. Both were wonderful, but, I particularly liked sailing the Ionian Islands.

If you'd like to consider other options in Greece, check out my detailed bareboat posts on both destination. It includes voyage log, pictures, and mapped itinerary as well as detailed insight articles.

For the Sporades, we chartered out of Milna from Sunsail, but I think it's too far to the Islands for a 1 week charter - a full day to Skiathos. In Corfu (North Ionians) we chartered with SunCharter (German(?)) whose been very good to us, though for one week I'd agree that sailing out of Lefkas would provide quicker access to the Southern Island chain which is a tad more interesting.

Enjoy,
Gaetano
BareboatingtheWorld.com


----------



## AndreT (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Eric,

If you have decided the Cyclades are for you, then speak to Setsail Holidays. I have not sailed with Setsail, but they come highly recommended from professional skippers that I have sailed with. I skipper for Sail Ionian and do professional deliveries, and happily endorse other respondents who recommend the Ionian.

If you get to speak to John Hortop, owner of Setsail, then please pass on my regards (Andre Toczek from Sail Ionian). You will definitely have many more beautiful islands to explore in the Cyclades than in the Saronic Gulf.

Bon Vent

AndreT


----------



## rawick (May 13, 2009)

Although Saronic and Cyclades are very very close, the weather and therefore the whole sailing can be completely different, especially in the summer. It depends on what type of vacation do you want. In Saronic it is very relaxing, small distances, a lot places to stop (moor, anchor, swim, bays, towns). This is my favorite destination for new sailors and/or families with children, etc. In Cyclades it can become quite windy, unpleasant, even dangerous sometimes. I was stuck 3 days in one place in one week charter, and this occurs more often than expected.


----------



## Dreamstimer (Mar 8, 2011)

The Cyclades have "that" Greek scenery that made them famous. They are aride, windy and lack any trees (due to the wind). The end of July and August are most affected so you should be Ok in June. They are not that hot then either. Considering Athens is not your base, you will avoid repeating scenery.

Have fun!


----------



## Andreas68 (Apr 8, 2011)

hey guys... 
for a week i certainly would suggest the Argosaronic gulf... as this "the scenery" is not really valid. By now you will have decided where to go... but just for the record: your skipper should know the great places to take you to, thats' his job afterall. 

If you run into any problems with the charter company let me know I know most of them in person.. 

Andreas


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

*Good info for Greek charter trips*

Ah, you are getting close to your trip, have fun, a bit excited? 

My wife and I had a great time sailing in the Cyclades June 2008. Two weeks, one way charter from Athens to Paros. Absolutely loved it! The best sailing holiday of our life!

We used "Sailing In Blue" for our charter company. Very good service, nice folks. I think one-way charters are the way to go, start in the North and head South, with the wind all the way. Big wind and water but going with the wind is much easier, as you know. 

It is hard to say which island is the best. I have a Goggle Earth kml that was the track of our GPS. If you are interested send me a note and I will email it to you.

I used this site quite a bit to get advice before I left.
Yacht charter Greece and sailing holidays Greece and Turkey - Marine navigation - Yacht charters Greek islands and Turkish coasts
Honest, and good advice, they also helped me out on a previous Croatia charter.

Good luck, have fun!

-craig


----------



## Dreamstimer (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, I did book a boat (a 42DS Sun oddisey) and am quite excited about it. Actually, I just returned from a one week RYA day skipper course 

I already know SI, indeed a good site. 

Can you PM your route? What problems did you encounter that worth mentioning? Are all marinas well equiped, too crowded, is the heat unbearable? Please share


----------

